# MotherBoard for i3-540



## saswat23 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am going for a i3-540 proccy. I want to know which among these would be a better option for me:
Asus P7H55-M - Rs.4550/-
Gigabyte GA-H55-UD2H - Rs.4700/-
Intel DH55TC - Rs.4600/-
Intel DH55HC -Rs.5250/-
The prices are of Shops here in BBSR.
So, plz suggest which one and why???
Or do you have any other better mobo under Rs.5000.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 17, 2011)

^^ Have you bought the processor already?


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 17, 2011)

No, i havnt brought. I will be buying soon


----------



## desiibond (Feb 17, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> No, i havnt brought. I will be buying soon



Saswat, why are you creating a separate thread for each component?


----------



## mitraark (Feb 17, 2011)

Gigabyte H55.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 17, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> No, i havnt brought. I will be buying soon



Don't go for it. There are better options at that price. Vendors in BBSR will force you to buy it and i can understand the situation. Fill in the pc configuration questionnaire template and we will suggest you better.

And as *desiibond *said, don't create separate threads in this forum for individual components. A single thread will do just fine.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 17, 2011)

Will there be a problem if make separate Thread for each component???

But still what mobos can i get for i3-540 around Rs. 5000 here in BBSR. Any boards with USB-3 facility.

1. What is the purpose of the computer?
(Note: If you are planning to say multimedia,
you will have to be more specific as all types
of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Internet surfing, Games, music, videos, programming, soft testing, etc.
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products
giving similar better performance but
offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes
3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 5000
4. Planning to overclock?
A:No
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:Windows XP-32bit n Windows 7-64bit
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:500gb
7. What resolution will the screen run at &
whats the size of the screen you want? If
you already want have one and want to use
it, mention its resolution and size.
AELL IN2020M 1900*600
8. How would you rate your hardware
knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being
the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in
sync with the current performers and 10
being the highest)
A:8
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or
will this be done by an assembler?
A:No, its the 1st time.
10. When are you planning to buy the
system?
A:Within a month
11. Are you one of the types looking out for
"future proof" configurations?
A:Yes for atleat nest 5-6yrs.
12. Are there going to be any components
that you don't want to include in this new
rig? If yes, do mention.
A:No
13. Which city do you live in and are you
open to buying from shops from other city/
states?
A:Bhubaneswar/No
14. Mention any other points if deemed
necessary
A:Want to know which will be best mobo for me under Rs. 5000. If it has USB-3 and SATA-3 then its even better.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Will there be a problem if make separate Thread for each component???


Yes, there will be.

It is always better to keep your discussion confined to a single place. It makes helping you much easier for us.

I strongly suggest you to start a proper new thread after reading this template and filling it with answers: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html

*Edit:*

I see you've filled it already. But this is the proper way of filling it: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...36887-help-deciding-pc-config-55k-budget.html


----------



## Joker (Feb 18, 2011)

amd athlon II X4 645 (4.5k) + gigabyte 880gma-ud2h (4.5k & has usb 3.0 + sata3) is a much better option than i3-540 + H55 motherboard


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 18, 2011)

No, i will go with i3-540 only. So, plz suggest me accordingly.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 18, 2011)

But x4 645 is much better than i3.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 18, 2011)

No, its not a good one. I have compared many AMD quad cors around that price with i3-540, but many are not comparable to i3. Those quad cores beat the i3 cost around 7000-8000.
By the way whats the estimated price of i3-2100 2nd gen processor.


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> No, its not a good one. I have compared many AMD quad cors around that price with i3-540, but many are not comparable to i3. Those quad cores beat the i3 cost around 7000-8000.


Athlon II X4 635/40/45 perform much better than Core i3-530/40 in multi-threaded apps - 4 cores vs 2 cores. In gaming, Core i3-530 slightly edges it but only when you use a discrete card.

If you aren't going for discrete graphics, HD 4200 onboard is way better than Core i3-530's IGP. And you can't even find a H55 motherboard with SATA3 and USB 3.0 easily.

Joker's combo wins hands down. Rest is your choice as it is you who is making the purchase.

Here is a review: *www.anandtech.com/show/2923/3



saswat23 said:


> By the way whats the estimated price of i3-2100 2nd gen processor.


No idea. But waiting will be the best thing imho. Sandy Bridge rocks.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2011)

till a good GPU isn't used, real life performance will be the same (as neither can be used to run games on high resolution & details). if its IGP, AMD have a slight edge over the 1st gen Core i3s.


----------

